# Speed Gems 2



## RRR (Feb 15, 2003)

I have a speed gems 2 .It has a baby blue can and end bell .cam some one tell me what turn it is ? Thankyou


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

Can't remember for sure but I think that might be an Amnethist. Sorry I can't help you on the turn but I bet if you visit Trinities website you can find out what turn an Amnethist Speed Gems motor is.  Sometimes if you look at the armature it will have the turn marked on it also so you might want to take a look at that.


----------



## rcsalvage (Jan 22, 2004)

Hey RRR, if memory serves correctly, this should be a 17 turn single. Good luck!!


----------

